# Canadians getting Amazing HD DVD deals online now



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

I saw a post yesterday that made me think, as I hadn't considered it before.

Due to the strength of the Canadian dollar to the US dollar right now, there are great deals to be had online and on eBay as a result of the Walmart (et al) $99 sale last week.

As you know, a few folks snapped up some of these just to "flip" on eBay. Normally I wouldn't appreciate some of these not getting directly to good, movie-buying homes - but in this case, the Canadians are getting these players far cheaper than they otherwise might be able to.

Most links on the Shack Store seem to be going at under US $150 - making this a great opportunity for those across the border! :yay:


----------

